# First Stripers of the year!



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Fished with a good friend of mine today, fished the fourth island drifting around the pilings, caught our limit of stripers, one 28, two 22 and 1 19 1/2, also caught some smaller stripers, throw backs, there were taylor blues around the rocks. Stipers were hitting Bucktails and gotcha plugs, we let the lure sink a good ways in the drift and jigged back to the boat. seemed to be the ticket, started to get real choppy, fished from 11:30 until around 3:15 pm, Had a blast! Hope this helps anyone out>


----------

